# Another killer day with my boy...



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I had hoped to get to spend more time fishing with my kid this weekend but the weather wasn't promising according to the forecast. Got the boat ready in case and set my alarm clock to get up at 0600. Turns out I slept like crap as usual and finally got to sleep by 2am after tossing and turning. By this time I was dead tired. Slept right through the alarm clock and didn't wake up until 0730....CRAP!! Oh well, maybe another day. Started our morning with some KILLER coffee and my fav biscuits and gravy. I said to my girl and kid "who cares about the weather, let's go fishin". We drove 40min north to a place I had in mind to bring my anxious little angler @0940 . It rained the WHOLE way there Evil or Very Mad He came up with every excuse to avoid going home without getting the boat wet. Why not, we put in anyway. The rain was on and off but never too bad to fish. And yes the wind was blowing!! The day started off slow with a few garbage fish but turned quickly. Here are the results including MY SON AND WIFE'S FIRST REDS. We each caught 1 red and several snook. 
































































Then our day ended with a meet and greet with Skeet Reese at Gander. What a great personality and attitude this guy has.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like you guys did well despite the few minor set backs


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I gotta say, your son's smile made me do the same. ;D He looks like he's ready to bite the fish back! 

Pretty good results on a crappy day!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

WTG--That little dude is a fisherman, and your wife looks pretty happy about her fish too. I still remember my first red.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome report.. well done on not giving up!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job! Gotta love those redfish!


----------

